# Electric Blankets



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Who uses electric blankets in their van? 

Any advice on buying one? 

I was also thinking of getting one for my guest tent and running a cable out there - any comments? 

Heather and Chloe woof woof


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do Heather.
Guess I'm a wimp but we have always had dual control electric blankets in all our RVs and have just moved the last one into the Hobby.

Handy for airing the bed when the van has stood a while. It is very low wattage so can be used with the inverter when no EHU just to take the chill off.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> Who uses electric blankets in their van?
> 
> Any advice on buying one?
> 
> ...


Get a Duvet with a high tog rating for winter and forget about heating in the van.

Better still, get a good Northern man to keep you warm. We always sleep in the nude. :lol:

Sorry, I am spoken for.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

747 said:


> Better still, get a good Northern man to keep you warm. We always sleep in the nude. :lol: Sorry, I am spoken for.


I am thinking that an electric blanket would be cheaper and more widely available.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Better still, get a good Northern man to keep you warm. We always sleep in the nude. :lol: Sorry, I am spoken for.
> ...


Cheaper yes but not as much fun.

Wait a minute, what do you mean about availability? I could give you the names of 3 good Northerners. :?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I would be interested to know if anybody has used one of these and if they are any good?

http://www.discountelectronicsstore...heated-electric-blanket-12v-electric-blanket/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

loks just what we would like as well.however that link takes you to Maplins and the item code is not recognised at their shops .

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Waste of time.

They are not full-size, just shorty things.

They would flatten your leisure battery in no time at all.

(See the current thread about watts watt)

I have two in original packaging that I will sell for a small consideration.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could try one of these.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

cabby said:


> loks just what we would like as well.however that link takes you to Maplins and the item code is not recognised at their shops .
> 
> cabby


Oh yes, hadn't spotted that the link was to Maplins, and the company doesn't have any available online... doh! Suppose it could be worth checking their local shop.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

pippin said:


> Waste of time.
> 
> They are not full-size, just shorty things.
> 
> ...


Thought the size was reasonable - 1.4m x 1m.

And yes, I realised it would hit the battery pretty hard if not on hook up. But could switch on when travelling late, so bed nice and toasty to jump into on arrival at destination?


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a full size 12volt blanket from Towsure and it works well as heaters dont always allow for warm feet and it fits 2 of us together. Price was about 20 quid I think.


----------

